
Elon Musk Takes a Swing at the S.E.C., in a Tweet - kylebarron
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/04/business/elon-musk-sec-tweet.html
======
hannasanarion
"Mr Musk has excellent attorneys. He should listen to them"

Somebody give this guy a donut.

For real though, how does Musk have any public goodwill any more? He blatantly
committed a crime, scoffed at the charges, quickly caved when the stakes were
raised, and continues to mock the authorities.

~~~
ivl
I think it's because what he's trying to make are high on a lot of peoples
priorities, morally. I like Tesla as a battery company. I like Space-X. I want
to root for the guy. I wish he wouldn't do things like this...

But I'm really rooting for him to go get funding and to put out the _exact
same tweet_ with no intent on following through.

~~~
hannasanarion
But like, he isn't Tesla. He isn't SpaceX. I agree that those are cool
companies and I'm happy that they exist, but any ultrarich dude could have put
up the startup capital for them. They could ditch him and be just fine.
They're both profitable, they don't need his charity to survive, and his
leadership is dragging their reputation down.

